# How to fit a used add-a-room to my 5th wheel



## Tina (Aug 16, 2011)

We recently bought a used add-a-room for our 5th wheeler. Anyone have similar experience with this? I have had no luck finding directions on how to fit this to our existing awning or where to buy the kit. Also is it better to us grommets or Velcro?


----------

